# Make Explorer view bitmaps as thumbnails



## TheComputerStuntman (Oct 20, 1999)

If you'd like to have Explorer view Bitmap pics(.BMP)as thumbnails(with out having to
open them)when you put the cursor over it, Find this key in your registry..Start\Run\Regedit\HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Paint.Picture\DefaultIcon.... Then Change the Default Value to %1.....Do this by right clicking on the (Default) icon and delete the current Value or address and replace it with %1... Now, when ever you put your cursor over a .bmp in explorer, you will see a thumbnail of it just to the left of your programs......

------------------
*SRVSAINT*


----------

